# uncle albert at 20!!!!



## Uncle Albert (Jan 19, 2006)

i just wanted to take this opportunity to congratulate myself for hitting 20 posts. i don't see how i've had the time to accomplish this milestone, but i'm siked!!!

i'd especially like to thank Avis, bace., & Ivana Humpalot who have given me the inspiration to continue this facade :mrgreen: 

thank you thank you thank you :salute:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

your so the uncle!!!   hertz wondered if anyone would post at 10...you atleast waited till 20 posts!!

where did bace. go??


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

hey, you forgot The Walrus!

we're so sorry for you Uncle Albert...has this caused you any pain?


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 19, 2006)

Well ... it's a fine howdoyoudoooo when everyone else gets mentioned in your sikefest and I'm left out in the cold.  The cold, I don't mind,  you understand, as I live underground ... but I was there for you, dude.  THERE FOR YOU!!!

I thought we meant more to each other than that.

I guess ... well ... I was not as important to you as you were ... and STILL ARE to me.  But I'll survive.  Hell, I've survived hundreds of years ... what's another lifetime?

It's okay ... I'll always hold a special place in my black weasely heartless chest for you.


----------



## Uncle Albert (Jan 19, 2006)

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> Well ... it's a fine howdoyoudoooo when everyone else gets mentioned in your sikefest and I'm left out in the cold. The cold, I don't mind, you understand, as I live underground ... but I was there for you, dude. THERE FOR YOU!!!
> 
> I thought we meant more to each other than that.
> 
> ...


 
please forgive as i meant no disrespect. there are so many of us popping up that i loose count. 

will you, could you ever forgive?


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 19, 2006)

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> please forgive as i meant no disrespect. there are so many of us popping up that i loose count.
> 
> will you, could you ever forgive?


 
Well of course, Uncle Albert!  As this is my 15th post, I'll use this momentous occasion to share the love, my friend.  I rarely hold a grudge ... they get all slippery and difficult to hold on to after a while.  I just KNEW I was more important to you than that.  I guess the really special ones get overlooked at times because it's just assumed that they're special.

Anyhoo ... Robin and I will be by later for brunch.  We're still on, right?

Kisses ...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

whats for brunch ladies?


----------



## anicole (Jan 19, 2006)

sushi ...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

i'm sure Avis and/or Hertz will be stopping by then


----------



## anicole (Jan 19, 2006)

oh, don't go getting in a snit over it ... it was a joke.

Come on, JonMikal ... you can't stay peeved at me ... 

come on .... you know you wanna not be mad ...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

who's peeved? besides, this is Uncle's congratulatory thread

WHERE"S THE LOVE???????????


----------



## anicole (Jan 19, 2006)

:cheer: ATTA BOY Uncle Albert!!! :cheer:

  

oh ... and if you're taking care of brunch for Robin and Ravin ... can Raven and I jet up, too??


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 19, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hey, you forgot The Walrus!
> 
> we're so sorry for you Uncle Albert...has this caused you any pain?


 
How could you forget The Walrus?  GOO GOO G'JOOB!


----------



## Uncle Albert (Jan 19, 2006)

thank you all :hugs: 

has anyone seen the eggmen?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> thank you all :hugs:
> 
> *has anyone seen the eggmen*?


 
i believe they're chasing Lucy...i hear she's in the sky


----------



## anicole (Jan 19, 2006)

can you imagine the fantasy dinner table:

Uncle Albert, The Walrus, Ivana, Ravin, Robin, Avis, Bace. , Hertz, Raven, JonMikal, Woodsac, JoCose ....

I can just see the midieval table now ... Liberace style candleabras (so I can't spell, either), blood red draperies ... lots of black lace ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> can you imagine the fantasy dinner table:
> 
> Uncle Albert, The Walrus, Ivana, Ravin, Robin, Avis, Bace. , Hertz, Raven, JonMikal, Woodsac, JoCose ....
> 
> I can just see the midieval table now ... Liberace style candleabras (so I can't spell, either), blood red draperies ... lots of black lace ...


 

i have had fantasy's like that, thankyouverymuch......

actually, describes my dinning room.....except for liberace... gotta go metallica...or lately, HIM.... 

yo uncle.... good to hear from you...and lucy was in the sky, but ricky took her back to newyork...


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 19, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Bace. , Hertz, Raven, JonMikal, Woodsac, JoCose ....


Methinks someone may have me confused with someone else!

And why does everyone think I'm just a joke? :er:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 19, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> Methinks someone may have me confused with someone else!
> 
> And why does everyone think I'm just a joke? :er:


Someone seems a little testy...


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 19, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Someone seems a little testy...


And someone seems to have no testes.

What's your point?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> sushi ...


I'll just dive in here if I may.


----------



## bace (Jan 19, 2006)

What the hell is going on. I'm so confused.

Who's alias's are these?


----------



## Erniehatt's Back (Jan 19, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> can you imagine the fantasy dinner table:
> 
> Uncle Albert, The Walrus, Ivana, Ravin, Robin, Avis, Bace. , Hertz, Raven, JonMikal, Woodsac, JoCose ....
> 
> I can just see the midieval table now ... Liberace style candleabras (so I can't spell, either), blood red draperies ... lots of black lace ...


 
WHAT???  I'm not invited?

Naahhh, I just kidding...Congrats Uncle Albert...good for you!!!


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 19, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on. I'm so confused.
> 
> Who's alias's are these?


 
We're all only in your head.


----------



## Budget (Jan 19, 2006)

There's nothing to see here...


----------



## jocose (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz, Avis, Budget?  Where's rent-a-wreck?

Well, at least the PhotoForum doesn't play favorites with only one company!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> And why does everyone think I'm just a joke? :er:


 

thinking it has to do with those sizzors...

is that your teeth or are you just happy to be here???

and hertz... i am leaving the diving in here remark completely alone...:lmao:


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> is that your teeth or are you just happy to be here???


Can it be both?


----------



## Budget (Jan 19, 2006)

You are a very naughty walrus.


----------



## Budget (Jan 19, 2006)

With your plastic piccalo?


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 19, 2006)

Budget said:
			
		

> You are a very naughty walrus.


 
Spank me!


----------



## Budget (Jan 19, 2006)

Strange goings on here...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Budget said:
			
		

> With your plastic piccalo?


 


ahhhh... the plot thickens....( wait, thats my spell pot...sorry...)


now i think i know someone......maybe  kinda...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ahhhh... the plot thickens....( wait, thats my spell pot...sorry...)
> 
> 
> now i think i know someone......maybe kinda...


 
do tell in PM


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ahhhh... the plot thickens....( wait, thats my spell pot...sorry...)
> 
> 
> now i think i know someone......maybe  kinda...



really... do share?


----------



## Ivana Humpalot (Jan 19, 2006)

You come here Uncle Albert and I will give you a big ole squeeeeezy hug to commend you on such a fine posting job!!


----------



## Uncle Albert (Jan 19, 2006)

Ivana Humpalot said:
			
		

> You come here Uncle Albert and I will give you a big ole squeeeeezy hug to commend you on such a fine posting job!!


 
why thank you hump...from the looks of your avatar, i'm sure that would be quit enjoyable. :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

Ivana Humpalot said:
			
		

> You come here Uncle Albert and I will give you a big ole squeeeeezy hug to commend you on such a fine posting job!!


That shows a high degree of moral laxity - especially coming from one who was accusing us of being lewd.


----------



## Ivana Humpalot (Jan 19, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That shows a high degree of moral laxity - especially coming from one who was accusing us of being lewd.


 
Huh?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Ivana Humpalot said:
			
		

> Huh?


 
 i gotta know who this is.....


tell who you really are.......:blushing:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 19, 2006)

hahaha...well i was just having fun, since everyone else seemed to have so much fun..it was the peer pressure i tell you!   And Hertz, how did I accuse anyone of being lewd??


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

ahh..... so your ivana humpalot???


hmmm.... never guessed..... very good mo4b


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep..not a guy acting like a woman "with a sex change" or anything.  Was just having fun like everyone else


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

funny... i liked her avatar...    very pretty..who is that?? chick off of desperate housewives???


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL It is Ivana Humpalot really...from Austin Powers.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 19, 2006)

ah...sorry... just never watched that, i hate that kinda stuff usually....

thats explains your name too... i thought you had made it up...

funny name...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 19, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> And Hertz, how did I accuse anyone of being lewd??


"You are all naughty naughty..." :hertz:


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 19, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> hahaha...well i was just having fun, since everyone else seemed to have so much fun..it was the peer pressure i tell you! And Hertz, how did I accuse anyone of being lewd??


 
Rule no. 1 of alternate personalities...Never reveal your true identity


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> Rule no. 1 of alternate personalities...Never reveal your true identity


 

what is rule #14 ??

i forgot that one......so has the other personalities i contain...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> what is rule #14 ??


Rule 14: Only one personality is allowed to post on the Tuesday following the 1st of the Month, unless the 1st falls on a Sunday. In this case two personalities may post, but not consecutively.

:roll: I thought everyone knew that one.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Rule 14: Only one personality is allowed to post on the Tuesday following the 1st of the Month, unless the 1st falls on a Sunday. In this case two personalities may post, but not consecutively.
> 
> :roll: I thought everyone knew that one.


 
this is going to be difficult to remember as my personality and alters split on the third thursday of every month. i suspect we'll have much to say to each other.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

sheeze.. i knew i missed that..... can you keep me up on that one... i may slip up sometime...
hertz..
** how can we ever go on if you arent around to assist??**

your the guru of tpf..


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> this is going to be difficult to remember as my personality and alters split on the third thursday of every month. i suspect we'll have much to say to each other.



And don't forget that one eyed Jacks cause a reversal whereas a black ten flips the pack out, that's a Go-johnny-go-go-go-go, but only if you're standing up.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> this is going to be difficult to remember as my personality and alters split on the third thursday of every month. i suspect we'll have much to say to each other.


You've obviously forgotten Rule 22a


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You've obviously forgotten Rule 22a


 
is it similar to rule 69?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> is it similar to rule 69?


 
:shock:


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2006)

No, it's the opposite of 92b section three, but not in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 20, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> No, it's the opposite of 92b section three, *but not in the southern hemisphere*.


 
orion's belt maybe? where's plasticspanner when you need him?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

isnt it third star to the left, straight on till dawn..?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> isnt it third star to the left, straight on till dawn..?


"...straight on 'till mourning" surely :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

please dont call me shirley....

oh, and sorry...we southerners say dawn...we mean morning...my bad...

what are we talking about...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> please dont call me shirley....


You said that was your name to the Hotel clerk when we booked in last weekend - or have you forgotten already?


----------



## naco300 (Jan 20, 2006)

what the hell's going on here? Are you all the same person using differerent user names? What's the point of that $hite?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 20, 2006)

ahh but lets not forget "YA'LL" that rule # 36b section C clause II stricktly states that every 3rd Friday in January is reserved for spending "x" amount of time with your alter alone. (X has not yet been given a value, as the law has not yet been completely passed in several countries.)


In Los Angeles, a man is legally entitled to beat his wife with a leather belt or strap, but the belt can't be wider than 2 inches, unless he has his wife's consent to beat her with a wider strap.  
And In Miami, it's illegal for men to be seen publicly in any kind of strapless gown.  
So please keep that in mind!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> ahh but lets not forget "YA'LL" that rule # 36b section C clause II stricktly states that every 3rd Friday in January is reserved for spending "x" amount of time with your alter alone. (X has not yet been given a value, as the law has not yet been completely passed in several countries.)


:er: That Rule was revoked by the Conclave of 1998 due to it being immoral. You obviously have not been reading the circulars.


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

naco300 said:
			
		

> what the hell's going on here? Are you all the same person using differerent user names? What's the point of that $hite?


 
you can search for 'coincidence or conspiracy' from several weeks ago to get in from the beginning.

However, rest assured that The Beatles are here, Lucy is in the works, you can catch a ride from any car hop available, Ivana's out of the  bag, Erniehatt will pretend to be you and then throw a fit, Bace with a period has flown the coop and caused quite a coup (good one, too, btw), Ravin, Robin and Raven had brunch with JonMikal and Uncle Albert, though no sushi was involved and finally ... The Walrus likes to sneak up from behind so watch your tusk!

Did I miss anything?!

Oh, and Dr. Calliope will diagnose you and write your script for the pharmacy.

(where has she been, she hasn't made her rounds today ...)


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

your right... i havent seen the good doctor all day.... hmmm...

wonder if she is playing chase today....no no.. not the game.. the admin....

yoo-hoo... dr calliope???  we are ready for your close up now.....


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> wonder if she is playing chase today....no no.. not the game.. the admin....


 
does that mean he's strung up tighter than a .... ummm .... I'd better rethink that  .... :blushing:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

naco300 said:
			
		

> what the hell's going on here? Are you all the same person using differerent user names? What's the point of that $hite?


 
dont get a bit p*ssy there, naco300...one of us ( or maybe all) can show up a beat you like a yard dog....

right ya'll???

theres nothing wrong with us at all.... 

** hi naco300.. just blowin your skirt up... having fun... besides, i'm really a tranvestite from tripoli... with a split personality, and high heels... 

pay us no mind....


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You said that was your name to the Hotel clerk when we booked in last weekend - or have you forgotten already?


 

that wasnt ME !  remember, i couldnt go.... i had to go to oklahoma city..got pics to prove it...

so who is shirley????


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> that wasnt ME !  remember, i couldnt go.... i had to go to oklahoma city..got pics to prove it...


:roll: I thought that was just your alibi.


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> what is rule #14 ??
> 
> i forgot that one......so has the other personalities i contain...


 
I'm new to this.  I've learned only through 13c, part 4 so far...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> I'm new to this.  I've learned only through 13c, part 4 so far...


Never date your alter-ego?


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 20, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Never date your alter-ego?


That's the one.  So finally, you know something useful...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 20, 2006)

naco300 said:
			
		

> what the hell's going on here? Are you all the same person using differerent user names? What's the point of that $hite?


 
to confuse the **** out of you. i believe it's working :mrgreen:


----------



## Uncle Albert (Jan 20, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> to confuse the **** out of you. i believe it's working :mrgreen:


 
now Jon, watch your language. why are you so ****ing testy today?


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> now Jon, watch your language. why are you so ****ing testy today?


 
I don't know ... but if he doesn't share some of the love in return ... it's newt and cauldrons for sh*ts and giggles in the swamp tonight, right Raven?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Never date your alter-ego?


It actually says "never indulge in _sexual congress_ with your alter ego".
The Rule was put in place after that unpleasantness concerning TurkeyLips/BumFondler/WickyWhacky. Another member told him/her/them to go f*ck themselves so he/she/it did.
We never did find all the bits and it took us a week to unblock the drains.
It would have been before your time, though.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It actually says "never indulge in _sexual congress_ with your alter ego".
> The Rule was put in place after that unpleasantness concerning TurkeyLips/BumFondler/WickyWhacky. Another member told him/her/them to go f*ck themselves so he/she/it did.
> We never did find all the bits and it took us a week to unblock the drains.
> It would have been before your time, though.


 
:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:   h*ll fire, even I cant top that one.... 

kudos my friend...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It actually says "never indulge in _sexual congress_ with your alter ego".
> The Rule was put in place after that unpleasantness concerning TurkeyLips/BumFondler/WickyWhacky. Another member told him/her/them to go f*ck themselves so he/she/it did.
> We never did find all the bits and it took us a week to unblock the drains.
> It would have been before your time, though.


You win.  No one can top that...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> No one can top that...


There is one person, perhaps..... :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 21, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> There is one person, perhaps..... :mrgreen:


 
so where is Avis?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> so where is Avis?


OK! *Two* people :lmao:


But I was complying with Rule 8 Section B:
'No multiple personality is allowed to top themself at a weekend'.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 22, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> OK! *Two* people :lmao:
> 
> 
> But I was complying with Rule 8 Section B:
> 'No multiple personality is allowed to top themself at a weekend'.


 You don't even want to know what section c is, however...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 22, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> You don't even want to know what section c is, however...


:er: Who do you think wrote that Rule?


----------

